# Core i7 langsam unter Vista



## t4gm (19. Februar 2009)

Ich habe heute endlich meinen neuen PC mit folgender Hardware bekommen und zusammengebaut:

Asus Rampage 2 Extreme
Intel Core i7 920 CPU
nvidia Geforce GTX285
6GB Ram OCZ Intel Edition Tri Kit
Thermaltake Toughpower 600W
WD 640GB HDD
CPU Lüfter ist ein Xigmatek Red Scorpion

Also nun zum eigentlichen Problem:Also ich habe vista voller Vorfreude draufgespielt und erstmal richtig eingestellt.Jetzt habe ich den PC zum zweiten mal gestartet seit ich ihn habe und mir ist schon beim Booten aufgefallen,dass auch beim Bootscreen das Logo von Vista nach der Bootmusik erscheint nachdem ich die Prozessoranzahl für den Sys start von Vista auf 8(i7 mit HTT an) bzw. 4 gestellt hatte.Nun das hat mich nicht sehr gestört nur im eigentlichen Betrieb z.B. in Games wie Call of Duty 4 habe ich zwar super frames aber das Spiel ruckelt alle 2-5 Sekunden(nur im Multiplayer)Internetverbindung könnte ich eigentlich ausschließen,denn ich habe eine DSL 16000 + Fastpath Leitung.Im Idle also wenn ich nur am Surfen bin etc oder dateien öffne etc dann hängt der PC auch oft genug..
Ach und ich habe auch das Problem,dass wenn ich auf PB servern spiele und Punkbuster macht einen Screenshot von mir bzw. meinem Screen ruckelt es im 1 sekunden takt ziemlich stark.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus,

t4gm


----------



## fadade (19. Februar 2009)

wie kann man denn die Kernzahl einstellen?

vllt hast du irgendetwas FALSCH eingestellt oder irgendne Taktfrequenz is zu niedrig ....    kp


kann aber auch an irendner Software liegen


----------



## t4gm (19. Februar 2009)

einfach Ausführen --> msconfig--> Systemstart-->Erweiterte Optionen--> Prozessoranzahl.Echt komisch ..


----------



## fadade (19. Februar 2009)

lol muss ich auchma machen xDDDDDDD

aber wie gesagt, vllt haste auch bei den Interneteinstellungen wat falsch gemacht -> TuneUpUtilities 2008/09 runterladen und Internetverbindung optimieren 
oder mit anderen Optimierungstools, weil am i7 kanns net liegen (der is ja besser als der C2Q9770 !!! )


----------



## t4gm (20. Februar 2009)

Ja genau das meine ich ja auch und die gtx285 bringt auch gute Leistung.Meine Frames sind ja auch in Ordnung nur bei Punkbuster Screenshots ruckelt es komischer Weise.

Und z.B. wenn ich xfire öffne dauert es bis zu 20 Sekunden bis es erstmal erscheint das ist doch nicht normal!


----------



## Demcy (20. Februar 2009)

Ich schiebe es auf den speicher ...

haste im bios alle einstellung für den speciher vorgenommen??


----------



## Tom3004 (20. Februar 2009)

Sind die Temps für den Prozessor in Ordnung ? 
Hast du Wärmeleitpaste benutzt beim zusammenbauen ?


----------



## t4gm (20. Februar 2009)

Ja klar die Temps sind in Ordnung auch beim Spielen..1.Kern 31°C 2. 30°C 3. 33°C 4. 35°C und die CPU selbst 27°C.Was soll ich denn einstellen im Bios der Speicher läuft auf DDR3-1066 mit 1,6V Spannung.

Ich habe eben mal getestet 30 minuten gameplay in call of duty 1 !! und der PC geht aus und startet neu...BIOS zeigt cpu 45°C an und Mainboard 46°C..


----------



## noxistar (20. Februar 2009)

Netzteil ?
Alle aktuellen Updates ? 
Irgendwelche "Optimierungstools" ( TuneUp ect. ) genommen ? Die richten meist mehr Schaden an als das sie helfen irgendwas zu verbessern.
An der Speicherverwaltung von Windows geschraubt ?
Aktuelle Treiber für alle Komponenten drauf ?

Schon komisch wenn dein Rechner einfach ausgeht ... hast Gehäuselüfter drin ? Festplatten und GPU Temp vllt mal posten. Die Temp vom MB sieht iwie auch nich ganz gesund aus.

Mach mal Belastungstest mit Furmark und Prime.

BIOS aktuell ? Irgendwelche Änderungen an Speichertimings oder so gemacht ?

mfg Noxistar


----------



## Demcy (20. Februar 2009)

Dann test mal jeden riegel einzeln ... es hört sich verdammt nach speicher an ... evtl. hat einer ne macke

oder es ist das NT ... alles andere kann man fast ausschließen wenn die temps I.O. sind


----------



## t4gm (20. Februar 2009)

memtest zeigt keine fehler an hier mal die temps unter Prime95 also 100% Last. http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/9210/tempspl9.jpg


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. Februar 2009)

Hast du den Core i7 schon einmal mit XP getestet?

Was für einen CPU-Kühler hast du?

Ist der Turbo-Modus aktiviert?

Hast du den Core i7 übertaktet?


----------



## amdintel (20. Februar 2009)

ich wusste gar nicht das eine I7 CPU einen Turbo-Modus  hat ? 
aba man lernt ja nie aus.

würde mal die HDD komplett durch testen auf Fehler , das könnte ... ?wenn z.b. 
das Game nach lädt und die HDD nicht 100% in Ordnung ist ???


----------



## t4gm (20. Februar 2009)

Habe den Xigmatek Red Scorpion S1286.Nein Turbo Modus ist nicht aktiviert und übertaktet ist er auch nicht.Festplatte ist 100% fehlerfrei bei Tests.


Das hier regt mich grade verdammt auf..ich kann nichmal richtig spielen mit nem neuen core i7..


----------



## amdintel (20. Februar 2009)

t4gm schrieb:


> Das hier regt mich grade verdammt auf..ich kann nichmal richtig spielen mit nem neuen core i7..



hast du den PC komplett gekauft , oder selber zusammen gebastelt ?
.............................................y^^^^^^  Extra Strom  KAbel 2 x ist auch an der 
Grafikkarte angeschlossen ? 
ich habe selber einen I7 PC ,  das mit dem Games und Vista ist so eine Sache für sich...
einige laufen , einige nicht, das liegt aber an Vista ...
Deine Überschrift passt nicht ganz zum Thema .


----------



## t4gm (20. Februar 2009)

ja selbst zusammengebaut ..kann es vllt ein fehlerhafter grafiktreiber sein ich habe im moment noch den 180.87


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich wusste gar nicht das eine I7 CPU einen Turbo-Modus  hat ?





> Die Power Control Unit (PCU), eine Art Koprozessor für die Energieverwaltung des Prozessors, und neuartige Leistungsgatterschaltungen sollen für eine Optimierung des Energiehaushaltes sorgen.[4] Dadurch soll zum einen die Leistungsaufnahme in jeder Lastsituation minimal gehalten werden, andererseits wird damit der so genannte *Turbo Mode*[5] implementiert, bei dem der Prozessor bei entsprechender Single-Threaded-Last automatisch etwas höher getaktet wird, wenn es der Energiehaushalt des Prozessors zulässt. Konkret heißt das: Wenn zwei physische Kerne unbenutzt sind und die TDP nicht überschritten ist, werden die in Benutzung befindlichen Kerne 133 Mhz höher getaktet. Arbeitet gar nur ein Kern, kann die Taktfrequenzsteigerung 266 Mhz betragen.[6]


Intel Core i7 ? Wikipedia




t4gm schrieb:


> Das hier regt mich grade verdammt auf..ich kann nichmal richtig spielen mit nem neuen core i7..




Hast du dein System schon einmal neu aufgesetzt?

Wie viel Grad hast du mit dem Core i7 im IDLE und unter Last?


----------



## amdintel (20. Februar 2009)

t4gm schrieb:


> ja selbst zusammengebaut ..kann es vllt ein fehlerhafter grafiktreiber sein ich habe im moment noch den 180.87



nö glaube ich nicht, den hatte ich selber auch noch bis vor zwei Wochen hier drauf, seit dem Neu Kauf meines PCs im November 2008 , aber ich habe die 260 das ist was anderes , kann sein das bei ganz Neuen Karten Probleme gibt, mach noch mal den aktuellen drauf  und 
dann in das Vista rein installieren das DX 9 für Vista , dann laufen einige Games wieder , die vorher nicht liefen . Es gibt da im Bios noch die ein oder andere Einstellung , die sollte schon 
für XP und Vista und das andere richtig eingestellt sein .


----------



## t4gm (20. Februar 2009)

amdintel stimmt eigentlich vielleicht läuft das ja nicht richtig ohne DX9..diese alten Spiele ich habe nämlich schonmal was davon gehört wenn man kein DX9 draufmacht hat man den sogenannten Blackscreen sehr oft.

Könnte ich theoretisch einfach mal DX9.0c von der CoD4 installations disk installieren?

und übrigens welche einstellung im Bios meinst du denn.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Februar 2009)

*@t4gm*

Ich habe jetzt drei Doppelposts zusammengeführt, Es gibt hier den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Button. so kannst du deine Beiträge editieren.

Übrigens wird pushen hier auch nicht gerne gesehen. Halte dich bitte dran.


----------



## amdintel (20. Februar 2009)

t4gm schrieb:


> Könnte ich theoretisch einfach mal DX9.0c von der CoD4 installations disk installieren?



nein nimm nicht irgendeine  DX 9 C , sondern die vom November 2008 oder Neuer , 
wo bei steht für XP und Vista und keine ältere . 
die Bios Settings sind vom MB zu MB verschieden ,
kann ich dir leider nicht  sagen, ich habe das große MB von MSI drin .


----------



## t4gm (20. Februar 2009)

ja ich habe jetzt die vom November 2008 drauf mal testen ob das besser ist.


----------



## amdintel (20. Februar 2009)

ich hab mir das nicht ausgedacht, das mit DX9c  unter Vista,
das hat man mir selber  so empfohlen , weil einige ältere Games nicht wollten,
ich habe unter Vista Sp1 32 Bit den DX 9 c vom Nov.2008 drauf,
wenn dein PC unverhältnismäßig lange braucht um zu booten und immer wieder abschmiert 
bei 3D Games, das kann eigentlich nicht damit zusammen hängen, 
das ist vermutlich dann irgend eine HW Sache, das lässt sich aber aus der ferne 
schwer beurteilen,  was es denn genau sein könnte ? entweder überhitzt was, 
oder irgendwas ist nicht ganz in ordnung  ? Bord, GK , Ram , Bios Settings sind 
falsch eingestellt ?


----------



## fadade (20. Februar 2009)

es gibt jz direct X 9.25, und prob ma nen neueren Graka Treiber

ansonsten ist die Speicherspannung recht hoch (find ich, 1,6V also echt...)

vllt ist es aber auch ein Fehler vom Zusammenbau..


----------



## amdintel (20. Februar 2009)

Speicher  Spannung keine Ahnung wie das bei meinem PC ist? 
meiner bootet recht nix mit Vista *g* (etwas  optimiert das Vista)
CPU Spannung ist 1.056 Volt normal Last Windows no OC, vielleicht ist ja sein Bios 
nur etwas verstellt ? mhh fällt mir noch was zu ein... Netzteil dumme Frage ..wie viel  Watt ?
Also weniger als 650 Watt sollte das Netzteil nicht haben , bei der Grafikkarte .


----------



## t4gm (20. Februar 2009)

Thermaltake Thoughpower 600W.Daran kann es nicht liegen,weil es bis gestern ja noch gut funktioniert hat.Ich weiß nicht was falsch sein sollte im BIOS ich hab jetzt die Speicherspannung auf 1,5V und immer noch gleiche Abstürze.Ich weiß langsam nicht mehr weiter

Hier jetzt mal die Temps von Coretemp.http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/4707/coretemppy0.jpg

ich werd mal versuchen nen neuen nvidia Treiber draufzuhauen ma gucken ob das was hilft.

Leider hat das auch nichts geholfen. hab jetzt den neuen 182.06 drauf.weiß noch jemand was?


----------



## amdintel (21. Februar 2009)

und wo her sollen wir nun   wissen, 
dass das nicht  nur alles ausgedacht ist ?


----------



## Dr. Cox (21. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht dein Netzteil einfach zu schwach, 18 Amper auf jeder 12 Volt-Leitung sind vielleicht zu wenig für die GTX285. Teste doch mal mit einem stärkeren Netzteil, wenn es daran nicht liegen sollte kannst du es ja immer noch zurückschicken. Ich würde mal das Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 650 Watt ausprobieren


----------



## t4gm (21. Februar 2009)

Ich hab gestern ein anderes Netzteil getestet von nem Kumpel mit 750W Coolermaster und es ist immernoch gleich aber jetzt nur noch bei call of duty 1 cod4 funktioniert perfekt komischer Weise..


----------



## Dr. Cox (21. Februar 2009)

Hast du mal HT im Bios abgeschaltet? CoD1 ist ja nur singlecore optimiert, vielleicht gibt es da mit HT Probleme....

Hast du denn dein Vista noch einmal neu aufgesetzt, oder ist es noch das alte Vista, das vorher mit einer anderen Grafikkarte/Mainboard lief?


----------



## amdintel (21. Februar 2009)

nems mir nicht übel ,
 aber ich glaube dir das nicht ,
(ich habe schon im laufe der Jahre etliches an PCs umgebaut und zusammen geschraubt )
das ist ja hier fast das gleiche , wie ein anderes 
Thema wo angeblich der Lüfter im PC weiter läuft ,
wenn der PC ausgeschaltet ist und kein Strom hat !


----------



## t4gm (21. Februar 2009)

@Dr.Cox werds gleich mal ausprobieren die HT funktion auszuschalten,den Unterschied merkt man in den meisten Spielen ja eh nicht oder? eig. ja nur in Anwendungen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (21. Februar 2009)

In Spielen ist der Core i7 mit HT sogar bis zu 10% langsamer als ohne HT. Bei mir ist HT jedenfalls deaktiviert


----------



## t4gm (21. Februar 2009)

Ok ich teste das jetzt mal habs jez auch deaktiviert mal gucken 

EDIT: Das Problem wäre gelöst nur jetzt ist noch das Problem da,dass der PC unter Vista verdamt langsam ist,Menüs aufklappen, Dateien öffnen etc.

Na toll das gleiche Problem ist wieder da..


----------



## t4gm (21. Februar 2009)

@Dr.Cox bringt vllt ein BIOS update von 1102 auf 1206 was?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2009)

t4gm schrieb:


> @Dr.Cox bringt vllt ein BIOS update von 1102 auf 1206 was?


 
Was für Verbesserungen soll das neue Bios denn bringen?


----------



## mille25 (21. Februar 2009)

ich würde einfach mal ins bios gehen und "optimized defaults" laden... falls du das noch nicht gemacht hast

sonst hört sich das sehr komisch an^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2009)

mille schrieb:


> ich würde einfach mal ins bios gehen und "optimized defaults" laden... falls du das noch nicht gemacht hast
> 
> sonst hört sich das sehr komisch an^^


 
Das ist ja eh der Standard. Ich denke mal, dass er noch nicht so extrem OCed hat.


----------



## KennyKiller (21. Februar 2009)

hm einfach mal vista neu aufsetzen, wäre für mich die einfachste Lösung, bei mir ist zb. schonmal passiert dass ich durch mein OC zerschossen hab, vllt ist bei dir ja ähnliches passiert


----------



## t4gm (21. Februar 2009)

Naja gut ich habe ja noch nichts OCed weil ich den PC erst seit 2 Tagen habe und Vista ist ja jetzt auch erst 2 Tage alt.


----------



## noxistar (21. Februar 2009)

mmh , doktorn wir am Bestem noch überall rum und finden den Fehler nicht...

Wenn du wirklich was an deinem Problem ändern willst , dann pack es doch bei den Wurzeln und versuch doch endlich mal was dir hier vorgeschlagen wird.

Sonst : Beratungsresistent = 0 Antwortposts


----------



## t4gm (21. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt mal Load Default Settings gemacht im BIOS und den RAM auf ddr3-1066 und 1,5V gesetzt

EDIT: Gleiches Problem noch immer.


Ach ja hier mal die Stromstärken meines Netzteils auf der 12V Schiene:

Stromstärken 			 			 		 		 			 				 					

				 				 				               	 					                   		 						 						+3,3V 						 					 					30 A 				 				               	               	               	               	 					                   		 						 						+5Vsb 						 					 					3 A 				 				               	               	               	               	 					                   		 						 						+5V 						 					 					28 A 				 				               	               	               	               	 					                   		 						 						+12V1 						 					 					18 A 				 				               	               	               	               	 					                   		 						 						+12V2 						 					 					18 A 				 				               	               	               	               	 					                   		 						 						+12V3 						 					 					18 A 				 				               	               	               	               	 					                   		 						 						+12V4 						 					 					18 A 				 				               	               	               	               	 					                   		 						 						+12V Gesamt 						 					 					48 A 				 				               	               	               	               	 					                   		 						 						-12V 						 					 					0,8 A


----------



## Dr. Cox (22. Februar 2009)

Setz doch mal dein Vista endlich neu auf


----------



## noxistar (22. Februar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Setz doch mal dein Vista endlich neu auf


Nein das wäre ja viel zu einfach..
Oder einfach mal den Fehler reproduzieren und irgendwie FPS messen oder so... viel zu aufwändig....

@TE: Netzteil ist in Ordnung und reicht locker. Allerdings finde ich 4 +12V Schienen übertrieben - eine oder zwei große sind meißt deutlich besser und liefern eine größere Combined Power ab


----------



## t4gm (22. Februar 2009)

Ich versteh ja nich wies an vista liegen kann wenn dieses grad mal 2 Tage alt ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2009)

t4gm schrieb:


> Ich versteh ja nich wies an vista liegen kann wenn dieses grad mal 2 Tage alt ist


 
Weil du irgendwas mit raufgeschoben hast, das das System ausbremst.


----------



## noxistar (22. Februar 2009)

Macht das denn einen Unterschied ? Bis jetzt konnte dir noch keiner sagen woran es wirklich liegt. Denn irgendwie ist der Fehler sehr kurios und scheint entweder deine Einbildung zu sein ( irgendwelche Belege hast du bis jetzt nicht gebracht ) oder irgendwie ein Software-Problem zu sein.
Vista neu zu installieren ( oder wenigstens eine Reparatur zu machen ) dauert nichtmal ne halbe Stunde...sprich damit hättest du schon gestern fertig sein können. Wenn das Problem damit nicht behoben ist, hast du wenigstens nicht nur sinnlos rumgegrübelt.


----------



## t4gm (22. Februar 2009)

Meine Einbildung? naja..dann würde ich das nicht hier posten..ich werde morgen früh mal vista neu aufsetzen mal sehen obs klappt


----------



## t4gm (22. Februar 2009)

Was soll denn nach 2 Tagen schon passier sein..und reicht es nich eine Reparatur zu machen oder muss ich es gleich ganz neu installieren


----------



## noxistar (22. Februar 2009)

Bei jeder Treiberinstallation kann was schiefgegangen sein 


> Vista neu zu installieren ( oder wenigstens eine Reparatur zu machen ) dauert nichtmal ne halbe Stunde...


Das hättest du in der Zeit zwischen deinen beiden Posts ( wozu gibt es einen EDIT Button ? ) locker geschafft


----------



## t4gm (22. Februar 2009)

Hab grade Vista neu aufgesetzt  erm muss ich den ASUS SATA Treiber installieren 6xxx?


----------



## noxistar (22. Februar 2009)

Das wird wohl nötig sein wenn du ein RAID betreiben willst. Sonst sollten SATA Treiber schon in Vista mit dabei sein.

Wichtig sind erstmal nur CHipsatz und Grafiktreiber. Nichts weiter installieren sondern dann einfach damit ausprobieren ob der Fehler immernoch auftritt.

Schön das du jetzt endlich die Initiative ergriffen hast


----------



## t4gm (22. Februar 2009)

^^ich formatier jetzt mal die zweite Partition und teste das mal..das komische ist ja,dass es nur bei CoD1 auftritt und nicht bei CoD4..


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2009)

Es gibt noch jemanden, der Call of Duty 1 spielt? 

Ich habe mal festgestellt, dass der Core i7 immer langsamer wird, je älter das Spiel ist.
Vielleicht ist bei CoD1 die Grenze erreicht.


----------



## t4gm (22. Februar 2009)

Das ist es ja  ein Freund von mir hat den Core i7 920 auch mit dem Spiel ich Cod1 auch oft bei ihm klappts super.


----------



## amdintel (22. Februar 2009)

stell mal so ein, wie auf Bild 1 und 2 ist !

oder stell mal beide werte auf 100 wenn das nichts bringt ,
da müsste eigentlich die CPU immer mit voller Takt Rate arbeiten ?
oder auf Höchstleistung ? kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen , das es daran liegt,
 vielleicht liegt es irgendwie daran  das herum getakte  der CPU ?

ob dass dann immer noch so ist ?

PS aber eigentlich sind die Intel CPUs sau schnell,
das man garncht merkt wenn die nicht hoch takten,
ist mir schon ma bei meinem älteren PC Q9300 passiert 

PS gibt Leute die sagen die Energie Spar Funktionen sollt man beim Gamen lieber 
de.aktiveren weil es sonst zu rucklern kommen kann , kann ja sein ? 
Das kann man ja mal schnell im Windows abändern ...

HT würde ich an lassen im Bios, weil dadurch  die  CPU schneller reagiert


----------



## t4gm (23. Februar 2009)

Ok hab ich jetzt mal so eingestellt. Mal sehen obs jetzt klappt


----------



## amdintel (23. Februar 2009)

du hattest ja geschrieben , dass das nur Online so ist ?
oder  ruckelt das Game auch im Singel Player Modus ?
vielleicht ist  was mit den I-Net Verbindung nicht ganz in Ordnung  ?
mal ein Speed Test machen ?


----------



## Dr. Cox (23. Februar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt noch jemanden, der Call of Duty 1 spielt?
> 
> Ich habe mal festgestellt, dass der Core i7 immer langsamer wird, je älter das Spiel ist.
> Vielleicht ist bei CoD1 die Grenze erreicht.



Ich spiele CoD1 auch hin und wieder mal, und das läuft auf meinem Core i7 astrein, ohne jegliche Probleme


----------



## t4gm (23. Februar 2009)

Also nach der Neuinstallation von Vista ist es immernoch nicht behoben
ich hab echt keine Ahnung was die Ursache ist.


----------



## Dr. Cox (23. Februar 2009)

Also am Core i7 kann es an sich schon einmal nicht liegen, denn ich habe keine Problem. Somit bleiben nur noch das Mainboard und die Grafikkarte als Fehlerquelle. Könntest du bitte die Fehler noch einmal genauestens beschreiben, damit ich es zu Hause mal nachstellen kann?


----------



## t4gm (23. Februar 2009)

Also,ich spiele sozusagen 20 Minuten ohne Probleme Call of Duty,dann ganz plötzlich geht der Bildschirm aus und der Computer startet einfach neu.Einen Piepton hört man nicht einfach nur den Ton wenn die CPU startet.


----------



## noxistar (23. Februar 2009)

hast du mal die Option aktiviert das Windows bei Bluescreens nicht einfach neustarten soll ?
Vielleicht erfährt man dadurch merh über die Ursache. Oder mal im Systemprotokoll nachschaun was Windows dazu gelogt hat.


----------



## Dr. Cox (23. Februar 2009)

Hatte mal einen ähnlichen Fehler mit meiner alten 8800GTX in Stalker. Habe dann nachdem ich das eingestellt habe dass er mir den Bluescreen anzeigen soll, gesehen, dass es sich um einen Grafikkartentreiber-Problem handelte.

*@t4gm:* Hast du noch Windows XP?


----------



## groundhouse (23. Februar 2009)

Gleiche Problem hatte ich auch mal,lag an einem geplatzten kondensator (Mainboard).
Schau mal ob deine Kondensatoren alle ok sind,bzw.das keine Flüssigkeit,oder sonstwas ausgetreten ist (meisten weiss).


----------



## t4gm (23. Februar 2009)

Windows XP hab ich leider schon lange nicht mehr aber das mit dem Automatischen Neustart hab ich eh immer deaktiviert um die Fehlerquelle bei sowas herauszufinden(leider geht er aber einfach aus )


----------



## Dr. Cox (23. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht ist einfach dein Netzteil wirklich zu schwach, immerhin ziehen Core i7 und GTX285 schon ordentlich Strom


----------



## noxistar (23. Februar 2009)

Also geht er jetzt aus oder startet er neu ? Is doch ein Unterschied. Schau mal im Systemereignisprotokoll nach ob was als Eintrag drinsteht ( Uhrzeit merken wenn er in COD abraucht ).


----------



## t4gm (23. Februar 2009)

Das unlogische ist ja ich kann cod4 einfach mal schön 5 Stunden oder so laufen lassen(auf nem Server oder egal) nichts passiert,also nur cod1...

@noxistar ja er geht aus und er startet neu.


----------



## Dr. Cox (23. Februar 2009)

Ich würde CoD1 einfach mal unter XP ausprobieren, wenn es da funktioniert, dann liegt es an Vista, immerhin ist Cod1 sehr alt


----------



## t4gm (23. Februar 2009)

Auf meinem vorherigen PC hatte ich auch Vista,da hats super funktioniert


----------



## t4gm (23. Februar 2009)

Dr.Cox weißt du vielleicht noch was bzw. alle anderen  sorry für den Doppelpost kanns leider nich mehr ändern.


----------



## Dr. Cox (23. Februar 2009)

Sorry, mein "Reallife" kam dazwischen  

Ich kann gerne mal demnächst CoD1 bei mir unter Vista installieren und testen, unter XP läuft es jedenfalls


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Sorry, mein "Reallife" kam dazwischen


 
Du hast noch ein anderes Leben? 



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich kann gerne mal demnächst CoD1 bei mir unter Vista installieren und testen, unter XP läuft es jedenfalls


 
Das würde mich mal interessieren.
Irgendwo muss es ja einen Grund geben, warum das bei ihm nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Dr. Cox (23. Februar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast noch ein anderes Leben?


 
Ja 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das würde mich mal interessieren.
> Irgendwo muss es ja einen Grund geben, warum das bei ihm nicht funktioniert.



Tja, Ferndiagnosen sind immer schwierig. Am besten wäre ja er würde sich XP und Vista installieren und es mit XP ausprobieren. Er könnte auch mal eine andere Grafikkarte oder ein anderes Netzteil ausprobieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Tja, Ferndiagnosen sind immer schwierig. Am besten wäre ja er würde sich XP und Vista installieren und es mit XP ausprobieren. Er könnte auch mal eine andere Grafikkarte oder ein anderes Netzteil ausprobieren.


 
Jep, bei sowas immer, da es viele Gründe haben kann.

Also, erst mal Windows neu installieren, gucken, welche Treiber man tatsächlich braucht und welche nicht.
Also nicht einfach das gesamte Paket reinhauen, sondern gezielt selektieren.


----------



## amdintel (24. Februar 2009)

so viel Sachen braucht man eigentlich nicht ,
im Bios sollte schon 
Chipsatz Treiber und Intel Matrix so ist bei mir ,
dann Lan , Sound Grafikkarten Treiber .. TV Karten Multimedia Treiber usw.. DX 9 für Vista -> wegen Kompatibilität mit älteren Games 

so ist es bei mir eingestellt, 
(PS die  Bios Settings,  fotografiere ich generell immer mit
einer Digi Cam ab, falls man mal ein Bios Update macht um schnell wieder die alten Einstellungen zu haben )


----------



## t4gm (24. Februar 2009)

Ich würde ja XP installieren,nur weiß ich nicht genau wie ich das machen muss,auf welche Partition etc und wie um es wieder zu löschen  

P.S. Kann mir bitte jemand nen foto von seinen BIOS Einstellungen schicken(X58 System)

EDIT

Jetzt "lahmt" der PC nurnoch vor sich hin,der Vista start dauert bis zu 2:30 Programme starten total langsam etc.ich weiß nicht weiter


----------

